# Old tool dealers and car boot sales



## volute (24 Jun 2012)

I am visiting relatives in the Lake District, as well as going to London, in July and wonder where I can go to buy old tools or see interesting woodworking exhibits? Possibly also in Lancaster.

The information I can find on line about London market stalls and stores appears to be a bit dated.

Thanks!


----------



## AndyT (24 Jun 2012)

The Judge's Lodging museum in Lancaster has a big collection of furniture by Gillow which should be worth a look:


----------



## DannyJH (24 Jun 2012)

Hey , just about the no1 place to see fine arts,including woodworking, under one roof in the country is the Victoria & Albert museum in central west london. Well worth spending atleast half a day to wonder around. http://www.vam.ac.uk/

Shops for hand tools are few and far between now, plenty for powertools but handtools really is the online outlets area imo.


----------



## John Brown (25 Jun 2012)

While in The Lake District, you might want to take a look round:
http://www.blackwell.org.uk/

Lots of nice furniture there.


----------



## dunbarhamlin (25 Jun 2012)

Check the V&A site before bothering - more and more is being taken over by manky knicker exhibitions. They've even broken up the musical instruments collection


----------



## volute (25 Jun 2012)

These are great suggestions - much appreciated! 

Are any of the markets worth visiting for tools?


----------



## Tony Spear (26 Jun 2012)

Slightly off topic - "Volute" is an interesting user name. 
Just out of interest, do you have anything to do with Pumps or Turbines?


----------



## volute (26 Jun 2012)

I sometimes spin like a turbine and was once compared with the Tasmanian Devil of Bugs Bunny fame, but that's not it. I chose the handle "volute" because I've carved a bunch of them on chairs.


----------



## AndyT (27 Jun 2012)

I had it at the back of my mind that there was an old tool dealer in the Lake District but had not bookmarked it. I have now found it - http://www.johns-tools.co.uk

He does not have a shop but travels round to many antique fairs and similar events, listed on his website, so maybe one will be in the right place at the right time for you.

You mention that the references for tool shops in London are a bit old - I've never found any specialist outlets, but presumably some tools would turn up at general markets such as Brick Lane or Portobello Road. Following on from that thought, I checked the website for the Portobello Road antique traders association - http://www.portobelloroad.co.uk/specialist.asp - which lists:

"Bygones":

﻿Specializing in wood working tools, historical aero- nautica, clocks and related items. Also optical instruments, compasses, fishing artifacts, pond yachts, bowling balls and general items.

Contact David.
Outside Admiral Vernon, T4.
Tel: 01727 860753
Mob: 07830 250077

Email: [email protected]

so maybe that will be worth a look. 

Have a great trip, but be sure to take some photos and report back!


----------



## Scouse (27 Jun 2012)

As for looking rather than buying, Benjamin Seaton's tool chest isn't a million miles away in Kent, if you were in London for a few days

http://www.medway.gov.uk/leisureandcult ... useum.aspx


----------



## mickthetree (27 Jun 2012)

nearly all of the tools I have seen on markets in London have been highly polished up and strung up as ornaments. Do let us know if you find otherwise.

I did find a proper old junk shop once with a few bits in. Cant remember where. I'll ask the misses...


----------



## volute (5 Jul 2012)

Thanks very much for your suggestions, folks! We will visit at least a few of them and report back in a few weeks.


----------



## AndyT (5 Jul 2012)

Another couple of thoughts for general woodwork-related viewing rather than shopping:

In London, pretty well any old building is likely to have some quality woodwork, but especially the churches. One of my favourites is St Brides, just off Fleet Street, where I think the fittings, are astounding, for the quality of the materials and the workmanship:






( http://www.stbrides.com/general/tours/index.htm for more info).

If you like historical furniture then the V&A is the place to go, but a smaller, quieter museum is the Geffrye Museum in Shoreditch (East London). In a beautiful old almshouse they show a sequence of domestic interiors from 1600 to the present day.

http://www.geffrye-museum.org.uk/

Sadly, they don't have their pole-lathe turner's workshop on display at present, but here are a few of the rooms. Admission is free.


----------



## Tinbasher (5 Jul 2012)

A visit to Blackwell is is a must if you like Arts and Crafts style.

Also try http://www.gbantiquescentre.com/ which is large warehouse of little stalls although I couldnt vouch that there are ant dedicated tool dealers.

Tom


----------



## volute (6 Jul 2012)

Terrific additions. My daughter will be so thrilled to be dragged around to all these places, and making room in her suitcase, especially as she lives in fear of someday inheriting all my "stuff."


----------



## volute (26 Jul 2012)

Our trip went by very quickly and we had limited opportunity to go anywhere outside the southern Lake District, but we did spend a fantastic afternoon at Blackwell. The craftsmanship preserved in the house and in the furniture they have aquired is first class, for sure. There are many castles and old homes with nice furniture which I have had the pleasure of visiting, but Blackwell represents something different.

I tried to chase after http://www.johns-tools.co.uk/ Unfortunately, there was only out of date information on his website so I missed him. He did offer to let me drop by, but by the time we were in contact is was too late for me to arrange.

I expect to see your other suggestions on future trips when we might have some more luxury of time.

Thanks!


----------



## andyacg (26 Jul 2012)

i keep meaning to visit the local car boots around the manchester area but never seem to manage. does anyone prowl these on a regular basis ?


----------

